# fruit fly screen



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

were do you get screen small enought fruit flys cant get out? i cant find any anywere


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

You might try places like Campmor.com or some place like that, try doing a search for no see-um mesh that they use for tent screen.
Scott


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stainless stell mesh 

http://www.mcmaster.com/

Part number 85385T92


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes I meant stainless steel.

I guess it's late. :roll:


----------



## eddiesylas (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump. Still a good link and part # after six years! (Also a well thought out choice).


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I use stainless steel mesh on my cups and it works great I am also selling them if interested please pm me


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody have suggestions for a very fine plastic mesh screen?


----------

